# 3 Doors Down - Citizen Soldier



## Ravage (Dec 13, 2007)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJRthpxDM10"]YouTube - 3 Doors Down - Citizen Soldier[/ame]

Awsome way to support/promote the troops !


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 13, 2007)

They've been playing that at the movie theaters here before the movie too


----------



## moobob (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow that's awesome.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 13, 2007)

That was awesome.  Fuck we need recruiting videos like that instead of the gay ones that are out there now.


----------



## baz (Dec 14, 2007)

That was pretty cool.


----------



## Ex3 (Dec 14, 2007)

Good for them!  :cool:


----------

